# Oz daily commentary on FX rates that talks to pivots, support and resistance



## brisman (30 July 2015)

Hi.  I'm looking for suggestions on who can provide good daily commentary on forex rates that talks to pivots, support and resistance.  I have a good service for US stock markets but not forex in Aussie time.

Does anyone have recommendations and why?

thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand (30 July 2015)

Surely you would be better being able to figure this basic stuff out yourself.

You know give a man a fish etc etc


----------



## sinner (30 July 2015)

brisman said:


> Hi.  I'm looking for suggestions on who can provide good daily commentary on forex rates that talks to pivots, support and resistance.  I have a good service for US stock markets but not forex in Aussie time.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations and why?
> 
> thanks




There is an infinite list.

I would suggest looking at forexlive.com and the "Market Info" section of dukascopy.com as good free resources.

The pivots and S/R can be algorithmically calculated:
http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/forex/forex-pivot-points.asp
http://www.camarillaequation.com/
http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school:technical_indicators:pivot_points

But once you understand the calculation it is unlikely you will want to put any money on those levels. They are arbitrary constructs. Forexlive.com does call arounds to some trading desks and their order levels are a little better.


----------

